# Turning Process



## محمد العايدى (20 نوفمبر 2007)

اريد موقع عن Turning process
بس يكون مكتوب بال power point
ضرورى جدا الان.....ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)

تفضل أخى العزيز ستجد فى هذا المنتدى كل ماتريد

http://eng2010.yoo7.com/

لاتنسونا بصالح الدعاء

​


----------



## ديدين (4 أغسطس 2010)

ودمهدي قال:


> شكرا كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


 
الشكر الكثير على ماذا ؟؟؟
يا أخي إقرأ الموضوع أولا ثم أجب

لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله​


----------

